# What time



## squirrel_hunter_105 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey im new to dove hunting and i was wondering what time is best to go.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Morning and nights are the best time if you know where they are going. But if you want to walk for the I like to hunt them in the afternoon.


----------



## squirrel_hunter_105 (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright thanks


----------

